# Fatty Virgin no more....



## rwtrower (Sep 28, 2009)

Basic breakfast fatty for Sunday brunch.  Jimmy Dean, four brown eggs, smattering of shredded cheddar, bacon blanket (no weave yet).

235* for 2hr 45min. internal temp 162*.  I know it's 'posed to be 165* but I was hungry and decided 'what the heck'.

Kingsford with a little hickory on the side.

No prep pics.....This is the finished product.




My cherry Fatty resting in peace.




Innards look great.





End result was good reviews from my lovely wife.  More to come, I'm sure.
Thanks for the inspiration.

r


----------



## fire it up (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats on your very first fattie, looks like it came out great and I'm sure it tasted just as good as it looked, and what a smoke ring!





And so the fattie addiction claims another victim.


----------



## meat hunter (Sep 28, 2009)

Great job, they look very nice. And that is what I call my kind of forks LOL.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Sep 28, 2009)

Great job on the first fatty !!!! You are now hooked.... I only take mine to 160 and have never had a bad one.....Happy smokes. !


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 28, 2009)

I just did my first one too and man are they good - gotta set the appointment with the heart team before you eat it though. LOL


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks Great, Hope you have many more successful smokes...


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice job on your first fatty.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You're addicted now.


----------



## seandje (Sep 29, 2009)

Good job.  It just takes one and then you start thinking of all the things you could throw into them.


----------



## planeguy (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks Awesome - Keep up the good work!


----------



## fireangel (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks scrumptious!!


----------



## indyr (Sep 30, 2009)

I gotta try me one of these. Looks great!


----------

